
Arizona Man Sues State Agency over Right to Call Himself an Engineer - furcyd
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/at-work/tech-careers/arizona-engineer-licensing-lawsuit
======
jmpman
I thought if you’re not constructing bridges, or dealing with high voltage or
pressure vessels... you don’t need an engineering lic.

Heck, I’ve worked on many FAA class A flight critical projects in Arizona,
without a board licensed engineer on the team.

This needs to be overturned. 5v USB umbrellas need professional certs? Seems
like an overreach.

~~~
jjk166
Interestingly you can design a wastewater treatment plant in arizona without a
PE license, but there are no exemptions for any type of engineering except
that which would be done by a civil or structural engineer.[0] At the same
time though, the word "engineer" in isolation is not protected in Arizona the
way it is in some other states.[1]

[0] [https://codes.findlaw.com/az/title-32-professions-and-
occupa...](https://codes.findlaw.com/az/title-32-professions-and-
occupations/az-rev-st-sect-32-144.html)

[1] [https://codes.findlaw.com/az/title-32-professions-and-
occupa...](https://codes.findlaw.com/az/title-32-professions-and-
occupations/az-rev-st-sect-32-145.html)

------
madengr
He has the word “engineering” in the title of his company, which is typically
prohibited. How the hell can they tell him to stop practicing “engineering”?
What is their definition of engineering?

~~~
sschueller
How is that prohibited but I can call my company "Patent and Trademark Office"
or "Patend and Trademark bureau" and send out fake bills that look like the
come from the actual USPTO?

[https://twitter.com/sschueller/status/1147081921719132160?s=...](https://twitter.com/sschueller/status/1147081921719132160?s=19)

------
sparker72678
If you find this appalling, go check out what happens if you call yourself a
Realtor.

~~~
rasputin243
Can you please recommend some sources on this? Sounds interesting.

~~~
sparker72678
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Association_of_Realto...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Association_of_Realtors#Trademark)

------
rasengan
Seems like an attack against free speech.

